# bubble anemone



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

i have bubble anemone, it has not eaten for around 2 months, it has lost all colour and is a pail white. all the bubbles have been taken into itsself. i managed to get it to eat a small amount around 1 week ago, and it has regained a little colour in streaks along its body. 

does anyone have any suggestions, as i have had it in my tank for over a year, and it did so well, its only the past few months.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am very sorry to tell you that your story is very consistent with what hobbyists have to say about keeping anemones. Even the "experts" can not come to an agreement on what is lacking for anemone care. Even in perfect conditions, they eventually just turn white and die shortly thereafter.

Unfortunately, there are a great many fishkeepers who talk about how easy anemones are to keep. After 7 or 8 months of success they come to a forum such as this and encourage others based on their own "success." In the wild anemones are estimated to live in excess of 200 years. In the home aquarium, it is extremely rare that any species lives for longer than 4 or 5 years. 

For the record, Feather Dusters are also nearly impossible to keep, yet they are offered for sale at nearly every LFS. 

Sorry about your experiences Mike. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you for your help. i am still going to try to sort him out. i have bought some different types of food, and going to try feeding him on a few different types.

i will keep you all updated on what is happening.


----------



## mike989e (Jun 16, 2008)

I have some news, the anemone has regained its colour, and has started putting its bubbles back out, i fed it VERY small chunks of fish, and cocal, 1 every day. it is looking alot more healthy, obviously, it is not out of danger yet, as its still very weak, and is not back to its full glory yet!


----------

